# Old Camera Collection Help



## Ranger (May 5, 2007)

These cameras were my grandfathers and my dad would like to sell them but knows nothing about any of them. Does anyone know about these at all? or know about how much they are worth? Thanks!

(sorry the pictures didnt come out to well, if you need me to read any numbers off the cameras or lenses let me know)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.










3.





4.


----------



## Don Simon (May 5, 2007)

The second camera is a Voigtlander Vito; I don't know the specific model in this case, but the Vitos were well-made German zone-focus cameras from the mid-50s to early 60s. Yours has the Color Skopar lens which was one of the the better ones.

The fourth is another Voigtlander; a Vitessa from the late 50s. Since you also have three interchangeable lenses and a number of filters, this will almost certainly be the most valuable of the lot if it's in good condition.

1 and 3 are movie cameras, I'm afraid that's all I can tell you about them.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 6, 2007)

What you have in the still photo cameras (I don't know much about movie cameras) are two little German gems. The first one, the Voigtlander Vitomatic II with the Skopar lens. As Zaphod mentioned, a very good lens and a sturdy camera. By the way, the shutter will not work unless you have film in the camera. The camera in the last picture is indeed the more sought after, hence more valuable, especially with the extra lenses. The later model of Vitessa, with the 'plunger' style winding mechanism is a very interesting camera made by the same camera maker as the Vitomatic. I believe your Vitessa is model T, which does not command as much as the earlier models with barn doors covering the lens.

And now for the good news (or disappointments perhaps):

The Vitomatic's value, with the camera in great condition and a mint lens, is around $40 to $50. The Vitessa, plus all accessories could go for $175 to $250, provided the camera is in good working condition and lenses are mint.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JIP (May 6, 2007)

You probably will get a lot less than you think you mght get but a good way to find what they are worth would be to do a search on EBAY and see what they are going for but again you _will_ be dissapointed.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2007)

true classics are holding their value better than mass produced 70 80 and 90 film cameras.  You should get considerably more than you would for say a minolta slr setup.


----------

